# Happy Birthday BRANDON!!



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

Happy birthday Brandon!!!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Brandon! May all your dreams come true!
Chasing bunnies, fetching balls, hanging out with mom.....oh life is good!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:musical-note:Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear BRANDON
Happy Birthdsay to YOU!!!:musical-note:


resent::birthday:resent:


:love2: 

MOLLY


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You got a wonderful boy and he got a wonderful home! Happy Birthday Brandon!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Yaaaaaaay!!!!!

Happy birthday handsome!! 









   


Wishing you many many many more wonderful years to come!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

best birthday wishes!:birthday: hope you asked for that ferrari...:car:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Handsome!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Brandon! You are the love of our lives.
Today is your special day. You are going out for Breakfast, then to the pet store to pick out a gift!!
Happy Birthday!!
Xoxo


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

:birthday: Brandon! Hope you had a Fun Filled Day!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Bro

Love and sniffs,
Sisko


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Happy birthday Brandon!!! :llama::marchmellow::rainbow:resent::happybirthday: here Brandon, here's a E-treat op: lol

ugh don't know how to get the birthday emoji sorry


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Brandon, you lucky guy. It is obvious how much you are loved and cherished by your family. Wishing you many more happy birthdays to come.

pr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

:birthday: dear boy. You are very well loved and deservedly so. I hope your people give you a very special dinner.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy birthday lovely Brandon!!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your Birthday wishes to Brandon.
We've had a very busy day with him. Out to breakfast, pet store, Best buy, lunch, and Brandon had the best hamburger ever!!
Now he is zonked and so are we. I think we'll order dinner in and maybe go out for yogurt later.
Thanks again everyone!
Love Brandon


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Happy B-Day Brandon, sounds like you had a very special day with your family!

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Brandon!!! Love the pic and those pearly whites

Rick


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday Brandon !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

